# CPC versus CPC-H



## cshelton1956@comcast.net (Jul 22, 2012)

For outpatient coding of clinics (like Kaiser and St. Joseph's Hospitals) do I need a CPC-H versus a CPC?


----------



## azurere (Jul 24, 2012)

CPC would be just fine


----------

